# Looking to buy a pop up ground blind



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

Looking to buy a pop up in the after Xmas mob sale at Academy or Cabelas. Primarily hunting pigs around raised feeders. Heavy cedar, oak and mesquite. 2 man ok. Any recommendations including the ones to not buy. Thanks........


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

the one to buy is the primos dark horse, i've got the previous model the primos double bull and love it. will probably get a dark horse this next season http://www.primos.com/doublebull/


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

mine is the double bull matrix


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Double Bull! Don't like the Dark Horse as much as Matrix but 5 yrs from now, you'll still have a good ground blind that isn't falling apart! I recently broke a pole ( setting up in the wind) and Primos sent me 4 poles free of charge!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I am not knocking Double Bulls, as I killed a deer out of one on Saturday, but you can get a Ground Max or an Amirstep for half the price, and while maybe not as good...good enough for the money.

Just make sure whatever you buy is big enough to hunt out of with your bow and set up. They make some that are just to small.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I bought one at Gander Mountain on sale for a hundred bucks. It's easily big enough for two people to sit and hunt comfortably out of. Me and my wife sit with both our bows all the time. As Chunky said, you don't have to spend that much money, just find one that is big enough.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I found a ground max on sale at academy and like it so far. The main reason I got t was the material it was
Made out of. It's kinda like canvas, very tough unlike most cheap pop ups that rip real easy. But if you got the money primos makes awesome popups


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

I have two double bulls and two from Gander that were a lot cheaper and just as good. I would look into the pop ups at gander. They have plenty of room and easier to brush in with more pockets to tuck and tie brush to.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Check out the Ameristep 270 carried by Academy. Mr. L on this board just bought two of them. I think they are really sweet. Good and dark inside which is what you need.  I am going to get me one.


----------

